# sereno: guarda nocturno / rocío



## osa_menor

Estimados foreros:

Habiendo encontrado este foro encantador tengo otra  pregunta. 
Ésto me realmente ha hecho mucha labor. 

Leo un libro de Carlos Ruiz Zafón en la lengua original (mejor dicho lo ensayo).
Pasé mucho tiempo en encontrar la verdadera significación de la palabra en su contexto. 
Leí este primero capítulo en Inglés,  Francés, Italiano, Portugués y naturalmente Alemán. Los traductores evidentemente no tienen la misma óptica. 



> from the Diccionario de la Lengua Española de RAE:
> 
> "sereno 1.
> 
> (Del lat. serēnum, de serum, la tarde, la noche).
> 
> 1. m. Humedad de que durante la noche está impregnada la atmósfera.
> 
> 2. m. Encargado de rondar de noche por las calles para velar por la seguridad del vecindario, de la propiedad, etc."



Aquí está el contexto:



> Las calles aún languidecían entre neblinas y serenos cuando salimos al portal.



Preguntar a los hispanohablantes de mi círculo de amistades no me ayudó mucho. Tenían dos opiniones diferentes.
Preguntar en otro foro me llevo sólo con una respuesta. 
En mi opinión puede ser sólo uno solución. Pero quiero saber sus opiniones antes de dar la mía. 

Muchos saludos

Osa Menor


----------



## Kaxgufen

_Sereno_ ahi alude al rocío o humedad nocturna. Puede que esté jugando con el sentido, habría que haber leído algo de RZ para ver qué acostumbra. Por consonancia, como si dijera "perros y gatos" donde serían ambos animales, aunque_ gato_ también signifique un aparato.
El uso del plural (podría haber dicho "entre la neblina y el sereno") debe significar que en partes hay niebla y en partes humedad. 

De cualquier manera aquí llamamos _sereno_ al que está de noche cuidando una obra o un edificio a esas horas desocupado, no la calle. Eso puede estar "haciéndome ruido".

Saludos

Kaxgufen.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, osa_menor: 

Eso de 'foro encantador' me (nos) ha llegado al alma. Es lo más bonito que he escuchado desde el último gol que marcó mi Betis.

A lo que íbamos: es cierto que la palabra 'sereno' puede llevar a discordia por su significado en el seno de la frase que dice. Y es por culpa de su polisemia. Pero si yo tuviera que decidirme, apostaría por la figura humana -ya desaparecida- que velaba por las noches las ciudades de España hace ya algunos años. Encontrará fotos en Internet y se hará idea de cómo iba vestido. Y el individuo llevaba copia de las llaves de los portales de las casas del barrio por donde actuaba. De tal forma que si un día llegabas a casa por la noche de madrugada y no llevabas las llaves solo tenías que dar dos palmadas -plas... plas- y gritar: 'Serenooooo...', y al rato aparecía el caballero que te daba las buenas noches y te abría la puerta de tu casa.

Qué tiempos, que todo era más sencillo y más humano, que no volverán.

P.d.: Acuérdese de que el nombre de los idiomas o la nacionalidad de la gente se escribe con minúscula: alemán, francés, inglés, etc.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no doy opinión alguna hasta no saber dónde y en qué epoca está ambientada la obra.
_


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Kaxgufen y Mylord:
bienvenido en mi hilo. 
Exactamente lo que he esperado: Mi hilo tambien se llamaría: America vs. España.  Me gusto que haya conseguido two opiniones contradicciones. 
Espero recoger otros.

Mylord, muchas gracias para advertime de los letras mayúsculas. Me he confundido con el inglés.

Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Vampiro said:


> Yo no doy opinión alguna hasta no saber dónde y en qué epoca está ambientada la obra.
> _



Eso es muy sabio.


> Todo comenzó el 1945, era verano, el padre de Daniel llevó a su hijo al Cementerio de los libros ...


----------



## jordi picarol

Desde luego que se presta un poco a confusión. Como aquel que decía:
Qué temporada estoy pasando, me acuesto con el sereno y me levanto con la fresca.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Vampiro

Se refiere a la humedad de la noche.
Saludos.
_


----------



## osa_menor

Bienvenido Jordi


jordi picarol said:


> Desde luego que se presta un poco a confusión. Como aquel que decía:
> Qué temporada estoy pasando, me acuesto con el sereno y me levanto con la fresca.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Gracias para la respuesta.
Me encantan los juegos de palabrabras. Lo de  "serenos y neblinas" no es uno. 
El libro de Zafón es de una gran poesía.
Saludos


----------



## Maximino

Considerando que _La sombra de viento_ es una novela histórica de un escritor catalán y viendo un poco más de contexto en este hilo de 2007, secundo a Lord Darktower. Los serenos en ese texto son los vigilantes nocturnos de las calles en la España de otrora.


Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

¡Carambas, que ya había otro hilo con la misma tesitura...! Bien observado, Sr. Maximino.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Tenían serenos en 1945?
Pfff… acá los eliminamos en la época de la colonia.
Bueno con más contexto juegan con cartas bajo la manga.
La frase es bien rara, eso sí; sin más contexto que el dado es difícil de interpretar.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> Se refiere a la humedad de la noche.
> Saludos.
> _


Voy a nadar contracorriente. Sigo pensando que ese es el significado. Ni que hubiera una procesión de serenos por las calles, como para decir "entre serenos". ¿Estarían manifestando para pedir aumento?
Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

osa_menor said:


> Estimados foreros:
> 
> Habiendo encontrado este foro encantador tengo otra  pregunta.
> Ésto me realmente ha hecho mucha labor.
> 
> Leo un libro de Carlos Ruiz Zafón en la lengua original (mejor dicho lo ensayo).
> Pasé mucho tiempo en encontrar la verdadera significación de la palabra en su contexto.
> Leí este primero capítulo en Inglés,  Francés, Italiano, Portugués y naturalmente Alemán. Los traductores evidentemente no tienen la misma óptica.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí está el contexto:
> 
> 
> 
> Preguntar a los hispanohablantes de mi círculo de amistades no me ayudó mucho. Tenían dos opiniones diferentes.
> Preguntar en otro foro me llevo sólo con una respuesta.
> En mi opinión puede ser sólo uno solución. Pero quiero saber sus opiniones antes de dar la mía.
> 
> Muchos saludos
> 
> Osa Menor


Yo creo que se refiere al rocío, no a los vigilantes. La escena que se ofrece en ese capítulo nos habla de humedad, de lluvias, de neblinas. Y lo que menos se menciona es la presencia de otras personas por las calles solitarias. "Hay cosas que sólo pueden verse entre tinieblas", "Las farolas de las ramblas dibujaban una avenida de vapor", "...una bóveda de bruma azul", y otras parecidas.
Tal vez se preste a dos interpretaciones, pero yo pienso que se refiere al rocío.


----------



## osa_menor

Maximino said:


> Considerando que _La sombra de viento_ es una novela histórica de un escritor catalán y viendo un poco más de contexto en este hilo de 2007, secundo a Lord Darktower. Los serenos en ese texto son los vigilantes nocturnos de las calles en la España de otrora.
> 
> Saludos


 Maximino, Yo siempre aprecio su contribuciones en los hilos que me ayuden un montón. 
Pero quiero permitirme de fijar su atencion en el dato 1945. 
Quando ha leído aquello hilo, posiblemente conoce mi opinión. 
Muchos saludos


Erreconerre said:


> Yo creo que se refiere al rocío, no a los vigilantes. La escena que se ofrece en ese capítulo nos habla de humedad, de lluvias, de neblinas. Y lo que menos se menciona es la presencia de otras personas por las calles solitarias. "Hay cosas que sólo pueden verse entre tinieblas", "Las farolas de las ramblas dibujaban una avenida de vapor", "...una bóveda de bruma azul", y otras parecidas.
> Tal vez se preste a dos interpretaciones, pero yo pienso que se refiere al rocío.



Así pienso yo


----------



## Pixidio

osa_menor said:


> Estimados foreros:
> 
> Habiendo encontrado este foro encantador tengo otra  pregunta.
> Ésto me realmente ha hecho mucha labor.
> 
> Leo un libro de Carlos Ruiz Zafón en la lengua original (mejor dicho lo ensayo).
> Pasé mucho tiempo en encontrar la verdadera significación de la palabra en su contexto.
> Leí este primero capítulo en Inglés,  Francés, Italiano, Portugués y naturalmente Alemán. Los traductores evidentemente no tienen la misma óptica.



Se refiere a los vigilantes nocturnos, no se presta a confusión desde mi punto de vista. El sereno es una cosa y los serenos son otra. ¿Cómo, además, va a andar "entre serenos" -yo andaría bajo el sereno-?

(En Argentina siguen en vigencia ambos significados y todavía hay serenos).


----------



## osa_menor

Kaxgufen said:


> _Sereno_ ahi alude al rocío o humedad nocturna. Puede que esté jugando con el sentido, habría que haber leído algo de RZ para ver qué acostumbra. Por consonancia, como si dijera "perros y gatos" donde serían ambos animales, aunque_ gato_ también signifique un aparato.
> El uso del plural (podría haber dicho "entre la neblina y el sereno") debe significar que en partes hay niebla y en partes humedad.


Haber leído la libre, tengo que decir que "entre la neblina y el sereno" puede ser bueno para el boletín meteorológico. En mi opinión *d*estrozaría completamente la poesía de las palabras. Lamentablemente me faltan las palabras (literal). 

Erreconerre lo ha expresado más bien que lo podría yo.
Yo di mi opinión en el hilo de lo Maximino ha mencionado. Es en inglés.


Pixidio said:


> Se refiere a los vigilantes nocturnos, no se presta a confusión desde mi punto de vista. El sereno es una cosa y los serenos son otra. ¿Cómo, además, va a andar "entre serenos" -yo andaría bajo el sereno-?


No es literal.
Algien anda por las calles en la temporada entre la noche y el día. En las calles está el humo. Las aceras están humédas de rocío de la mañana. Las calles languidecían ... ellas no se pueden ver enfocadas ...


----------



## Pixidio

osa_menor said:


> No es literal.
> Algien anda por las calles en la temporada entre la noche y el día. En las calles está el humo. Las aceras están humédas de rocío de la mañana. Las calles languidecían ... ellas no se pueden ver enfocadas ...



Sí, es cierto. He releído todas las respuestas y puede ser.


----------



## Maximino

Parece que me voy a dar vuelta la chaqueta y a decir ahora que creo que con “_entre nieblas y serenos_” se refiere a entre neblina y rocío. Me parece que la presencia de vigilantes nocturnos no encaja en ese pasaje ni en la novela (no por el año porque los serenos o vigilantes nocturnos empezaron alrededor de 1715 y desaparecieron en España —y en Barcelona en particular— a fines del siglo XX). No encaja porque la obra es una novela negra e histórica y tiene una línea poética que calza con rocío, negrura, niebla, sombras,… Además, como apunta Adolfo, no era usual encontrar a dos serenos (vigilantes) en un trayecto corto, salvo que se estuvieran manifestando por alguna reivindicación laboral (algo muy raro en esa época y a esas horas). Los serenos cubrían extensiones no menores de calles. Un barrio quizá. No estaban cerca unos de otros y eventualmente se comunicaban con silbatos. 


Cuando uno se imbuye un poco del estilo de la novela y del estilo del autor, no queda margen a mucha duda. Lo que confunde a primera vista es el plural de ‘_serenos_’, pero si uno lo piensa un poco más no es tan extraño. No es inusual decir, por ejemplo, ‘_entre nubes y claros de sol_’. El plural de ‘serenos’, a mi juicio, viene exigido un poco por el plural de ‘nieblas’. 


Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Maximino said:


> Parece que me voy a dar vuelta la chaqueta y a decir ahora que creo que con “_entre nieblas y serenos_” se refiere a entre neblina y rocío. Me parece que la presencia de vigilantes nocturnos no encaja en ese pasaje ni en la novela (no por el año porque los serenos o vigilantes nocturnos empezaron alrededor de 1715 y desaparecieron en España —y en Barcelona en particular— a fines del siglo XX). No encaja porque la obra es una novela negra e histórica y tiene una línea poética que calza con rocío, negrura, niebla, sombras,… Además, como apunta Adolfo, no era usual encontrar a dos serenos (vigilantes) en un trayecto corto, salvo que se estuvieran manifestando por alguna reivindicación laboral (algo muy raro en esa época y a esas horas). Los serenos cubrían extensiones no menores de calles. Un barrio quizá. No estaban cerca unos de otros y eventualmente se comunicaban con silbatos.
> 
> 
> Cuando uno se imbuye un poco del estilo de la novela y del estilo del autor, no queda margen a mucha duda. Lo que confunde a primera vista es el plural de ‘_serenos_’, pero si uno lo piensa un poco más no es tan extraño. No es inusual decir, por ejemplo, ‘_entre nubes y claros de sol_’. El plural de ‘serenos’, a mi juicio, viene exigido un poco por el plural de ‘nieblas’.
> 
> 
> Saludos



muchas gracias
 Usted acabó de conseguir exactamente lo que quería decir in post #17. 


osa_menor said:


> ...
> En mi opinión destrozaría completamente la poesía de las  palabras. Lamentablemente me faltan las palabras (literal). ...


Saludos


----------



## MVM1912

Yo creo, sin embargo, que se refiere a los vigilantes nocturnos.
Alguien preguntaba que si era una procesión de vigilantes. No, pero cada vigilante tenía asignadas unas pocas calles, así que no era raro en un paseo cruzarse con más de uno.
En 1945 sí había serenos, cuando no os hay es actualmente.
El empleo del plural me convence absolutamente de que se trata de los vigilantes. La humedad de la noche es *el* sereno.

Siento que el mensaje sea algo telegráfico, pero ¡tengo mucho trabajo!
Qué paséis un buen día


----------



## osa_menor

Debería considerar que 1945 probablemente haya más bien soldados. Plural v. singular - hay la libertad artística y hay matices.

Saludos

P.S. 


> Siento que el mensaje sea algo telegráfico, pero ¡tengo mucho trabajo!
> Qué paséis un buen día


 Soy muy comprensivo. Yo tambien tengo que trabajar .


----------



## MVM1912

osa_menor said:


> Debería considerar que 1945 probablemente haya más bien soldados.



¿Dónde se desarrolla la novela de Ruiz Zafón? Seguro que allí había soldados, pero no vigilando las calles, puedes estar seguro.


----------



## osa_menor

MVM1912 said:


> ¿Dónde se desarrolla la novela de Ruiz Zafón? Seguro que allí había soldados, pero no vigilando las calles, puedes estar seguro.



lo pongo:


> "Desgranaban los primeros días del verano de 1945 y caminábamos por los  calles de una Barcelona atrapada bajo cielos de ceniza...."



Yo *amo* este libro (_La Sombra del Viento_). Es un tesoro para mí.

Saludos


----------



## MVM1912

Sí, si se trata de "La sombra del viento" como alguien ha dicho, ya sabía que se desarrolla en Barcelona. Por eso te digo que te fijes en ese dato. En Barcelona (y en Madrid y en Granada, y en Cádiz...) no sucedía lo que en otras ciudades europeas, por tanto, aquí los soldados no paseaban por las noches vigilando calles.


----------



## osa_menor

En mí opinión ni vigilantes ni soldados, sólo los protagonistas anduvieron por las calles abandonadas.



MVM1912 said:


> Sí, si se trata de "La sombra del viento" como alguien ha dicho, ya sabía que se desarrolla en Barcelona. Por eso te digo que te fijes en ese dato. En Barcelona (y en Madrid y en Granada, y en Cádiz...) no sucedía lo que en otras ciudades europeas, por tanto, aquí los soldados no paseaban por las noches vigilando calles.





> Debería considerar que 1945 probablemente haya más bien soldados.


Intentó de ser ironía - no logró, es difícil en una lengua extranjera.


----------



## ACQM

Bueno Osa, fíjate que a los foreros españoles, en general, lo primero que "nos viene" son los vigilantes nocturnos, no la humedad. Tal vez entros lugares de habla hispana "el sereno" sea una palabre de uso más frecuente que aquí, tal vez se pierda un tanto la connotación al cruzar el charco. La imagen que me parece que quiere dar el autor es la de una noche cualquiera, con el ambiente típico y corriente. Los serenos formaban parte de esa imagen de la noche urbana, aunque yo no he vivido la época de los serenos (y Ruiz Zafón y la mayoría de sus lectores, tampoco), esa idea del "sereno", como una parte más de la calle en la noche, está en el imaginario español.


----------



## MVM1912

osa_menor said:


> Intentó de ser ironía - no logró, es difícil en una lengua extranjera.


----------



## osa_menor

MVM1912 said:


>



Muchas gracias.
Los  me parecen un poco áspero. ¿Cuáles son para la ironía refinada?


----------



## amanarma

Pues yo discrepo (con sereno/ humedad): 
Creo que el autor juega expresamente con esa ambigüedad pero no habla del relente. [las dos en punto y _sereno; _que eran sus "cantos"].
Ese deambular por las calles en una época en la que poca gente tenía "derecho" a estar en ellas sin ser obligado a identificarse por "la autoridad competente", eran de los serenos, aunque sólo te toparas con uno. Y si se oían pasos por la esquina que se dejaba atrás, se prefería que fuera el sereno a un ladrón o una parejita de la Benemérita, por ejemplo. Y como bien dicen, a veces se oían toques de silbato que demostraban que eran más de uno, y peticiones para que acudieran a abrir un portal, hechas a base de palmas, silbidos y voces de algún parroquiano algo alegre (esto último lo recuerdo de los años setenta). Si llegabas lo suficientemente "temprano" a casa, te podías topar con varios que ya dejaban su puesto y quedaban para tomar un orujo en un bar de la esquina.
Entiendo vuestras opciones, bien defendidas, pero yo creo que habla de los serenos (de carne y hueso). 
Saludos cordiales


----------



## MVM1912

osa_menor said:


> Muchas gracias.
> Los  me parecen un poco áspero. ¿Cuales son para la ironía refinada?



No entiendo tu pregunta, ¿qué te parece áspero? Solo era una sonrisa, algo así como "vale, y buen rollo" y nada más. 

¿O te refieres a qué emoticono poner para denotar ironía _refinada_? Pues la verdad, no lo sé, ¿a lo mejor este  ?

Sí, yo creo (y habría que repasar todas la intervenciones para asegurarlo) que los hispanohablantes de España tenemos todos esa opinión. Como tú mismo dices, el sereno que velaba las noches, hablaba con "sus" vecinos, sabía la vida de los más noctámbulos, acompañaba a su casa a aquel empedernido borracho..., esa figura entrañable, está profundamente arraigada en nuestro imaginario.


----------



## osa_menor

amanarma said:


> Pues yo discrepo (con sereno/ humedad):
> Creo que el autor juega expresamente con esa ambigüedad pero no habla del relente. [las dos en punto y _sereno; _que eran sus "cantos"].
> Ese deambular por las calles en una época en la que poca gente tenía "derecho" a estar en ellas sin ser obligado a identificarse por "la autoridad competente", eran de los serenos, aunque sólo te toparas con uno. Y si se oían pasos por la esquina que se dejaba atrás, se prefería que fuera el sereno a un ladrón o una parejita de la Benemérita, por ejemplo. Y como bien dicen, a veces se oían toques de silbato que demostraban que eran más de uno, y peticiones para que acudieran a abrir un portal, hechas a base de palmas, silbidos y voces de algún parroquiano algo alegre (esto último lo recuerdo de los años setenta). Si llegabas lo suficientemente "temprano" a casa, te podías topar con varios que ya dejaban su puesto y quedaban para tomar un orujo en un bar de la esquina.
> Entiendo vuestras opciones, bien defendidas, pero yo creo que habla de los serenos (de carne y hueso).
> Saludos cordiales



*Muchas* Gracias  amanarma,

si la ambigüedad es usado intencionado, yo *al fin* entiendo los traductores. *Ellos *tenía  que elegir una traducción. Tres optaban por las vigilantes y dos por la  rocía. Cada uno de manera que el ambiente en la lengua de sus  audiencias se quedó intacto.
En alemán "Zwischen Nachtwächtern und Nebel" no suena poético. Estaba casi seguro, que había  una clave.

muchos saludos

a MVM1912


MVM1912 said:


> No entiendo tu pregunta, ¿qué te parece áspero? Solo era una sonrisa, algo así como "vale, y buen rollo" y nada más.
> 
> ¿O te refieres a qué emoticono poner para denotar ironía _refinada_? Pues la verdad, no lo sé, ¿a lo mejor este  ?



Gracias, sí - me refiere a los emoticonos. No he mucha experiencia con los fóros.
U.



Kaxgufen said:


> _Sereno_ ahi alude al rocío o humedad  nocturna. Puede que esté jugando con el sentido, habría que haber leído  algo de RZ para ver qué acostumbra. Por consonancia, como si dijera  "perros y gatos" donde serían ambos animales, aunque_ gato_ también signifique un aparato.
> El uso del plural (podría haber dicho "entre la neblina y el sereno")  debe significar que en partes hay niebla y en partes humedad.
> 
> De cualquier manera aquí llamamos _sereno_ al que está de noche cuidando una obra o un edificio a esas horas desocupado, no la calle. Eso puede estar "haciéndome ruido".
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Kaxgufen.



Estoy un poco triste que no entendí correcto su mensaje. Es difícil con las frases hechas en otra lenguaje.



jordi picarol said:


> Desde luego que se presta un poco a confusión. Como aquel que decía:
> Qué temporada estoy pasando, me acuesto con el sereno y me levanto con la fresca.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Lo mismo con su mensaje, perdóneme.

Muchas gracias a los dos y muchos saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

La frase es muy ambigua y sin leer el libro es imposible saber a qué se refiere realmente (y no sé si leyéndolo esto se aclara)
Yo opté por la humedad de la noche porque desconocía que en 1945 aún había serenos en España, pero aún con ese dato el sentido no es claro.
Hay quienes apuestan por el sentido poético y me veo tentado a sumarme a ellos, porque si hay algo que valoro en un buen relato es el ritmo y la poesía en el lenguaje; pero que hable de personas de carne y hueso tiene pleno sentido en español, no hay un problema de lógica, como creo interpretar algunas dudas, al complementar o comparar la neblina con personas, tenemos muchas frases hechas similares (“Entre gallos y medianoche”, por ejemplo)
En fin, resumiendo, creo que la frase se puede interpretar de ambas formas sin que cambie un ápice su sentido.  No veo mayor problema en que cada traductor la interprete a su manera, dependiendo a qué público va dirigida su traducción.
_


----------



## osa_menor

gracias vampiro


----------



## hual

Los serenos aún existían en la década de los setenta. En cuanto a la interpretación del sustantivo _serenos_, me inclino por "vigilantes nocturnos", ya que con el sentido de rocío, se usa _sereno_ en singular.


----------



## MVM1912

Vampiro said:


> No veo mayor problema en que cada traductor la interprete a su manera, dependiendo a qué público va dirigida su traducción.
> _



No, no, eso no Vampiro. El traductor no debe interpretar "a su manera", por mucho que se diga _tradutore, traditore_, cuanta menos traición, mejor.
No basta con que un traductor conozca bien la lengua de partida y la de llegada; debe conocer, además, la cultura, las costumbres, la indiosincrasia de la comunidad que habla la lengua origen, y también la época en la que se ambienta la obra. Claro que muchas, muchas veces hay términos, incluso frases enteras, muy ambígüos, pero el traductor debe esforzarse por deshacer esa ambigüedad que siente para poder trasladar a la otra lengua el pensamiento del autor.  Y si es una ambigüedad voluntaria del autor, reflejarl en la lengua de llegada.
En el caso de la obra de la que hablamos, el traductor lo habría tenido fácil, ¿por qué no le pregunta al autor? Tiene la suerte de que está vivo.


----------



## osa_menor

Lo de preguntar, esta idea ya tenía yo. Pero dicen en su pagina web:  "Rogamos su comprensión que el autor no puede contestar a todas las  preguntas ... y etcétera. No me atreví molestarle.


----------



## Vampiro

MVM1912 said:


> No, no, eso no Vampiro. El traductor no debe interpretar "a su manera", por mucho que se diga _tradutore, traditore_, cuanta menos traición, mejor.
> No basta con que un traductor conozca bien la lengua de partida y la de llegada; debe conocer, además, la cultura, las costumbres, la indiosincrasia de la comunidad que habla la lengua origen, y también la época en la que se ambienta la obra. Claro que muchas, muchas veces hay términos, incluso frases enteras, muy ambígüos, pero el traductor debe esforzarse por deshacer esa ambigüedad que siente para poder trasladar a la otra lengua el pensamiento del autor.  Y si es una ambigüedad voluntaria del autor, reflejarl en la lengua de llegada.
> En el caso de la obra de la que hablamos, el traductor lo habría tenido fácil, ¿por qué no le pregunta al autor? Tiene la suerte de que está vivo.


Sí, la teoría es muy bonita y hasta loable, pero no siempre se puede cumplir con ella y dado el caso no queda más que confiar en el buen olfato del traductor.
Si el escritor está vivo, vale, le preguntamos y listo, pero esa es una excepción.
Con “a su manera” me refería a que puede hacer su traducción pensando en el público al que va dirigida; he leído novelas traducidas para España que suenan francamente patéticas en mi variante del español, llenas de modismos que allá pueden tener pleno sentido, pero que para nosotros significan otra cosa o carecen plenamente de él; me he arrepentido más de una vez de no comprar la novela en el idioma original cuando viene del inglés.  Por lo tanto, si de conocer idiosincrasias se trata, también hay que pensar en la idiosincrasia del público receptor.
Si a mí como lector me hablan de serenos de carne y hueso, me va a hacer más ruido que una supuesta falta de rigurosidad histórica, intrascendente en una frase como esa.  El único que puede decir a ciencia cierta a qué se refería es el autor, el resto no dejan de ser interpretaciones y como hemos visto en este hilo las aguas están bastante divididas
_


----------



## osa_menor

Vampiro said:


> Hay quienes apuestan por el sentido poético y me veo tentado a sumarme a ellos, porque si hay algo que valoro en un buen relato es el ritmo y la poesía en el lenguaje





hual said:


> Los serenos aún existían en la década de los setenta. En cuanto a la interpretación del sustantivo _serenos_, me inclino por "vigilantes nocturnos", ya que con el sentido de rocío, se usa _sereno_ en singular.





osa_menor said:


> ...
> En alemán "Zwischen Nachtwächtern und Nebel" no suena poético.
> ...


 
"_Me suena como si rasparan las uñas en un pizarrón._" (_Me presté su frase, que es similar en alemán._)

*hual*, ¿pueda ver la óptica?

Saludos

Acabé encontrar ésto:

http://pendientedemigracion.ucm.es/info/especulo/numero41/lombrav.html


----------



## romarsan

Para mi es una forma poética de situar el relato en ese momento de la madrugada en el que, los serenos aún no han abandonado las calles y el sol aún no ha levantado las neblinas.


----------



## MVM1912

Vampiro said:


> Con “a su manera” me refería a que puede hacer su traducción pensando en el público al que va dirigida; he leído novelas traducidas para España que suenan francamente patéticas en mi variante del español, llenas de modismos que allá pueden tener pleno sentido, pero que para nosotros significan otra cosa o carecen plenamente de él; Por lo tanto, si de conocer idiosincrasias se trata, también hay que pensar en la idiosincrasia del público receptor.
> _




Yo creo que hay que mantener las circunstancias, en todos los aspectos, del lugar descrito por el autor. Si en Inglaterra toman el té a las 17 no vamos a cambiarlo y a hablar de la merienda de las 18:30 porque el libro vaya dirigido a España. Y no vamos a dejar de tomar cañas a las 14:00 porque en Alemania estén ya haciendo la digestión de la comida.
En cuanto a las variedades del español, a mí me pasa justo lo contrario que a ti. Disfruto enormemente con las particularideades de cada una de ellas. Aunque a veces me confundan, no se necesita demasiado tiempo para sumergirse en esa otra "manera". Desde luego no me rasgaría las vestiduras porque un libro traducido en Colombia hablara de tomar un tinto a primera hora de la mañana.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hacen hincapié en el plural "serenos", y no reparan que "nieblas" podría ir también en singular. 
Y aunque hubiesen estado en singular, siempre es posible la pregunta por el sereno meteorológico o el vigilante.

Si hubiera escrito "entre niebla y sereno" ¿a que ninguno imaginaba un señor vigía a la izquierda y una nube baja a la derecha? (o viceversa).
Que estén en plural o singular es irrelevante. 

Es como la expresión "entre gallos y media noche". No requiere entrar en el gallinero.


----------



## osa_menor

Bienvenido romarsan

Suena muy bello de modo que lo dice. En la edición italiana y la del portugués también functiona como son lenguas similares. Para el alemán yo tenga mis dudas.

Muchos Saludos



romarsan said:


> Para mi es una forma poética de situar el relato en ese momento de la madrugada en el que, los serenos aún no han abandonado las calles y el sol aún no ha levantado las neblinas.


----------



## Vampiro

MVM1912 said:


> Yo creo que hay que mantener las circunstancias, en todos los aspectos, del lugar descrito por el autor. Si en Inglaterra toman el té a las 17 no vamos a cambiarlo y a hablar de la merienda de las 18:30 porque el libro vaya dirigido a España. Y no vamos a dejar de tomar cañas a las 14:00 porque en Alemania estén ya haciendo la digestión de la comida.
> En cuanto a las variedades del español, a mí me pasa justo lo contrario que a ti. Disfruto enormemente con las particularideades de cada una de ellas. Aunque a veces me confundan, no se necesita demasiado tiempo para sumergirse en esa otra "manera". Desde luego no me rasgaría las vestiduras porque un libro traducido en Colombia hablara de tomar un tinto a primera hora de la mañana.


No exageremos la nota, que no estoy hablando de modificar el texto a gusto del consumidor.
Lo que estoy diciendo es que en caso de duda y a la hora de tomar una decisión, es bueno considerar el público de destino también.
Si no tengo plena certeza de lo que quiso decir un autor, debo tratar de ser equilibrado y optar por la opción que menos “ruido” provoque sin que eso traicione el sentido de la traducción.
Esa es mi opinión como lector, yo trabajo en ingeniería, los traductores deben tener más claro que yo lo que deben hacer, aunque con algunos tengo mis serias dudas.

(Romarsan: me encantó como describiste la escena)

Saludos.
_


----------



## MVM1912

osa_menor said:


> Lo de preguntar, esta idea ya tenía yo. Pero dicen en su pagina web:  "Rogamos su comprensión que el autor no puede contestar a todas las  preguntas ... y etcétera. No me atreví molestarle.



El que tiene que preguntar es el traductor, no cada uno de los lectores. Y el traductor, generalmente, sí tiene acceso al autor, no lo dudes.


----------



## hual

osa_menor said:


> "_Me suena como si rasparan las uñas en un pizarrón._" (_Me presté su frase, que es similar en alemán._)
> 
> *hual*, ¿pueda ver la óptica?
> 
> Saludos


Disculpa pero no comprendo lo que me preguntas.


----------



## Kaxgufen

MVM1912 said:


> En cuanto a las variedades del español, a mí me pasa justo lo contrario que a ti. Disfruto enormemente con las particularideades de cada una de ellas. Aunque a veces me confundan, no se necesita demasiado tiempo para sumergirse en esa otra "manera". Desde luego no me rasgaría las vestiduras porque un libro traducido en Colombia hablara de tomar un tinto a primera hora de la mañana.



Habría que hacer un estudio sociológico a ver por qué el disfrute no es simétrico. 
Como dice una amiga mía: "Si es una novela de terror, no te podés asustar",

A mi lo que más me choca es la conjugación del vosotros, el os, algunas interjecciones y el diferente uso de los tiempos verbales.
Ni que decir que frases como "Cójale usted con confianza" son cómicas por aquí.


----------



## Xiscomx

marina_esaghoolian said:


> *Las calles aún languidecían entre neblinas y serenos cuando salimos al porta*l.Las farolas de las Ramblas dibujaban una avenida de vapor, parpadeando al tiempo que la ciudad se desperezaba y se desprendía de su disfraz de acuarela. Al llegar a la calle Arco del Teatro nos aventuramos camino del Raval bajo la arcada que prometía una bóveda de bruma azul. Seguí a mi padre a través de aquel camino angosto, más cicatriz que calle, hasta que el reluz de la Rambla se perdió a nuestras espaldas. La claridad del amanecer se filtraba desde balcones y cornisas en soplos de luz sesgada que no llegaban a rozar el suelo.”La sombra del viento”.


Hola *osa_menor*,
Veo que cabalgas entre dos hilos.
He leído todos los hilos de este thread del «Sólo Español» y los que están en el otro del «Vocabulario Español-Inglés» que tiene como  título los ocho primeros vocablos del libro de C.R.Z. 
Me parece increíble que tanto los forenses como los traductores que mencionas se hayan dividido en solo dos grupos, a todas luces equívocos, y hayan obviado el verdadero significado de la oración de Ruiz Zafón que, en mi caso, abre un tercer grupo.
Carlos Ruiz Zafón es un genio, un mago de la descriptiva y ambientación, y nunca podría haber caído en redundancias banales como «neblinas y rocíos»  o impropias vulgaridades como «neblinas y  serenos municipales encargados de velar durante la noche por la seguridad del vecindario».
Y me explico.
La neblina es una niebla poco espesa y baja.
La niebla es una nube muy baja, que dificulta más o menos la visión según la concentración de las gotas que la forman.
El rocío es el vapor que con la frialdad de la noche se condensa en la atmósfera en muy menudas gotas.
Esta similitud entre «neblinas y rocíos», por pleonasmo, redundancia, demasía y vicio, es lo que debería haber convencido a los defensores de esta opción que semejante expresión no sería propia de la pluma de Carlos.
En cuanto al vocablo «sereno», todos los opinantes que se han decidido por la primera proposición del DRAE han, incomprensiblemente,  obviando la segunda que es, curiosamente, la verdadera: «sereno = claro (‖ despejado de nubes o nieblas).
Carlos Ruiz Zafón en su frase narrativa: «*Las calles aún languidecían entre neblinas y serenos cuando salimos al portal*», expresa con excelsa claridad que cuando, padre e hijo salen al portal de su casa, las calles se debatían [languidecían] entre neblinas y claros; o sea, que había tramos de calle sin la tenue neblina.  Más adelante vuelve a corroborar lo dicho cuando  puntualiza: «… la ciudad se desperezaba y se desprendía de su disfraz de acuarela». A medida que la ciudad despertaba, la humedad de sus calles iba desapareciendo. Lo sentencia cuando escribe: «La claridad del amanecer se filtraba desde balcones y cornisas en soplos de luz sesgada que no llegaban a rozar el suelo». Clara descripción que el día, la luz, iba ganando la batalla a las tinieblas, la noche.
En otras palabras y para evitar malas interpretaciones, la verdadera y única posible traducción y significado de la frase: «*Las calles aún languidecían entre neblinas y serenos cuando salimos al portal*», no puede ser otro que ««*Las calles aún languidecían entre neblinas y claros cuando salimos al portal*».
Para cerrar, decir que todavía recuerdo que los serenos —vigilantes— solían hacer una cantinela con el pronóstico climático que presagiaba el día que amanecía: «Las seis en punto y sereno», «las seis y media y tormentoso», «las siete en punto y ventoso», «las siete y media y despejado».
No estaría de más que el propio Carlos Ruiz Zafón nos _despejara_ la duda.
Un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## osa_menor

hual said:


> Disculpa pero no comprendo lo que me preguntas.



hola *hual*

Ruego su comprensión. Casi veinticuatros horas leyendo y escribiendo textos en una lengua que,  bien mirada, sólo puedo leer, ni escribir muy bien, siempre buscando en el  diccionario las palabras adecuadas, eso me cansó. Menos mal que hay un "spell-checker".
Yo quiero decir que algunas palabras en una lengua se leen très bien cuando se usa juntos. En otra lengua no suena bueno así.
Vampiro ha expresado muy bien lo que quería decir. 

Saludos 
Osa Menor


----------



## Vampiro

Kaxgufen said:


> Habría que hacer un estudio sociológico a ver por qué el disfrute no es simétrico.
> Como dice una amiga mía: "Si es una novela de terror, no te podés asustar",


Un poco a eso apuntaba con los modismos y las malas traducciones en general.
Es como leer a Keith Richards diciendo: “¡Joder, tío!, ahí estábamos, otra vez en la carretera”, cuando cualquiera sabe que en ese contexto “on the road” se traduce como “en gira” y que “¡Joder, tío!” suena muy cómico fuera de las fronteras de España.
_


----------



## osa_menor

bienvenido Xiscomx, me encanta tu post. 
conozco este pasaje de memoria. Acabó de leerlo en cinco lenguajes. 
pero como escribí a hual, no puedo pensar todo claro. No quería escribir galimatías. Mañana es otró día.

saludos cordiales


----------



## MVM1912

Kaxgufen said:


> Habría que hacer un estudio sociológico a ver por qué el disfrute no es simétrico.
> Como dice una amiga mía: "Si es una novela de terror, no te podés asustar",
> 
> A mi lo que más me choca es la conjugación del vosotros, el os, algunas interjecciones y el diferente uso de los tiempos verbales.
> Ni que decir que frases como "Cójale usted con confianza" son cómicas por aquí.



Bueno, lo del disfrute supongo que va más con las personas individualmente que con grupos sociales. Hay en todas las zonas hispanohablantes quien no soporta otra manera de hablar que no sea la suya y hay quien considera que esa es una de las riquezas del español. ¡Y lo que nos divertimos todos con el estupor del que no entiende nuestra risa cuando ha dicho algo _cómico_!


----------



## MVM1912

Muy buena tu intervención. Una muestra más de que no se puede hablar del significado de una palabra sin conocer todo su contexto.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

El criterio de traducción conforme a variedades del español y otros aspectos relacionados se desvían del tema concreto del hilo. Comentarios sobre ello en referencia a su posible relación con el caso que se discute en este hilo pueden tener cabida, pero no se puede entablar una discusión general sobre ello aquí. Por favor, si se desea mantener una discusión a este respecto, debe hacerse en algún hilo existente o nuevo del foro Cultural Café.


----------



## osa_menor

*Buen Día *a Xiscomx:

He leído vuestros mensajes de ambos hilos. Un millón de gracias por eso.

Dices para "intuir" el diccionario "eso lo me dice el corazón". 
Y mi corazón me lo dice que de manera que tratan los traductores este capítulo, los abaciscos del mosaico no encajasen.

Tenéis razón, ahora que me guié en el camino soy viendolo también. 
Es todo en el texto:


> ... Las farolas de las Ramblas dibujaban una avenida de vapor, parpadeando al tiempo que la ciudad se desperezaba y se desprendía de su disfraz de acuarela ...
> 
> _Carlos Ruiz Zafón
> La Sombra del Viento  _





> ... camino del Raval bajo la arcada que prometía una bóveda de bruma azul ...
> 
> _Carlos Ruiz Zafón
> La Sombra del Viento _





> ... más cicatriz que calle, hasta que el reluz de la Rambla se perdió a nuestras espaldas ...
> 
> _Carlos Ruiz Zafón
> La Sombra del Viento _





> ... La claridad del amanecer se filtraba desde balcones y cornisas en soplos de luz sesgada que no llegaban a rozar el suelo ...
> 
> _Carlos Ruiz Zafón
> La Sombra del Viento _



El autor nos lo dice en estas palabras. ¡Qué hermosura!


----------



## Vampiro

Si, sí, todo muy bonito, qué belleza, qué poétivo y bululú, pero no llegamos a nada concreto.
Porque es española, porque me cae bien, y porque lo dijo mejor que nadie y en dos líneas, voto por la opción de Romarsan.
Vamos... a mojarse, niñitos.
_


----------



## osa_menor

Vampiro said:


> Si, sí, todo muy bonito, qué belleza, qué poétivo y bululú, pero no llegamos a nada concreto.
> Porque es española, porque me cae bien, y porque lo dijo mejor que nadie y en dos líneas, voto por la opción de Romarsan.
> Vamos... a mojarse, niñitos.
> _



Claro, como es española se expresa muy buena.


----------



## Maximino

A mí me hace mucho sentido la explicación de *Xiscomx. *Definitivamente no creo que sean vigilantes nocturnos y la acepción de sereno como claro (espacios despejados de nubes o niebla) calza perfecto, a mi entender, con el estilo del autor y con el discurso de la novela. Si hay que mojárselo, me lo mojo por esta opción.


Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

Maximino said:


> A mí me hace mucho sentido la explicación de *Xiscomx. *Definitivamente no creo que sean vigilantes nocturnos y la acepción de sereno como claro (espacios despejados de nubes o niebla) calza perfecto, a mi entender, con el estilo del autor y con el discurso de la novela. Si hay que mojárselo, me lo mojo por esta opción.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Aquende y allende el Ande, ambos de acuerdo. ¡Ea sí, mojémosnoslo y acordándonos del refrán!


----------



## osa_menor

Mi voto le doy a Carlos Ruiz Zafón. 
Aquí tenemos las neblinas:


> Las farolas de las Ramblas dibujaban una avenida de vapor, parpadeando al tiempo que la ciudad se desperezaba y se desprendía de su disfraz de acuarela ...
> 
> Carlos Ruiz Zafón
> La Sombra del Viento



Y aquí las serenos:


> La claridad del amanecer se filtraba desde balcones y cornisas en soplos de luz sesgada que no llegaban a rozar el suelo ...
> 
> Carlos Ruiz Zafón
> La Sombra del Viento



Saludos
Osa Menor

¡Queridos foreros!
(¿o más bien quejidos foreros?  me ofreció la ortografía automática)

Como dije en mi primer mensaje, me encanta este foro.
Estoy feliz que gracias a Xiscomx se resolvió el problema con la ambigüedad de la palabra "serenos".
Quería agradecerles a todos los foreros por sus mensajes tan variopintos. 
Tengo un montón de otras preguntas respectivo al libro de Zafón. Estas serán objetos de otro hilos. 

Muchas gracias y hasta luego,
Osa Menor


----------

